# TOKYO 2018 – Nightsky’s trip to the world’s largest metropolis



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great, Nightsky! I love seeing familiar places from other people's perspective.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!

ODAIBA DAYTIME:
Tokydaiba_Island_01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Metro to Odaiba.

Tokydaiba_Island_56 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_57 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Rollercoaster like, driverless metro over Rainbow Bridge to Odaiba!

Tokydaiba_Island_53 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Rainbow Bridge.

Tokydaiba_Island_52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_54 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_55 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Rainbow Bridge and Fuji TV Bldg.

Tokydaiba_Island_59 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_60 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Odaiba ferris wheel

Tokydaiba_Island_62 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_63 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Odaiba Statue of Liberty is much smaller then the original.

Tokydaiba_Island_64 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Metro and Fuji TV Bldg.

Tokydaiba_Island_69 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Fuji TV at day/sunset.

Tokydaiba_Island_70 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_71 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Grand Nikko and Hilton hotels.

Tokydaiba_Island_73 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_80 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_Island_85 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokydaiba_pano by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Odaiba.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

wow Tokyo i loved night images of the city!!


Regards!!!


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Amazing city!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! More posts will follow. Next: East Shinjuku and Kabukicho.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*EAST SHINJUKU (HIGASHI-SHINJUKU): *

In Higashi-Shinjuku (East Shinjuku) you find large department stores, wide roads with neon lights, hotels and casinos as well as more normal residential areas, such as the one where our first hotel was. East Shinjuku, the district to the East of Shinjuku Station, only has a few skyscrapers, in contrary to West Shinjuku (Nishi-Shinjuku) where the CBD is. Yasukuni-dori is the busiest avenue, filled with neon signs and very modern buildings that houses department stores (such as Isetan), gaming arcades, residential buildings, hotels etc. It is a very typical Tokyo road and goes to Shinjuku Station, the huge railway station that is one of the largest in Tokyo. Studio Alta is a shopping galleria for young people with fashion stores, a theater, a café and record stores. In Japan CDs, LPs and music cassettes are still very popular. Kabukicho is the entertainment area in Higashi-Shinjuku. Shinjuku Gyoen is a beautiful park. Both these can be found in their own sections.
We stayed at two different hotels in Tokyo, one was in East Shinjuku; we spent 5 nights at the 3-star, 13-storey Listel Hotel Shinjuku. It has 263 rooms and one restaurant. The hotel was nothing special but a valuable hotel for the money and the staff was friendly. The location is very central, a short walk to central Shinjuku and Shinjuku Station. 


Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_138 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_139 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_140 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_142 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_143 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_144 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_146 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_147 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_149 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_018 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_022 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_023 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_031 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_032 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_033 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_036 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_085 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_090 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_092 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_096 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_097 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_098 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_102 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_103 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_106 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_107 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_113 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_115 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_116 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Shinjuku_East.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many interesting details, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*EAST SHINJUKU (HIGASHI-SHINJUKU): *

In Higashi-Shinjuku (East Shinjuku) you find large department stores, wide roads with neon lights, hotels and casinos as well as more normal residential areas, such as the one where our first hotel was. East Shinjuku, the district to the East of Shinjuku Station, only has a few skyscrapers, in contrary to West Shinjuku (Nishi-Shinjuku) where the CBD is. Yasukuni-dori is the busiest avenue, filled with neon signs and very modern buildings that houses department stores (such as Isetan), gaming arcades, residential buildings, hotels etc. It is a very typical Tokyo road and goes to Shinjuku Station, the huge railway station that is one of the largest in Tokyo. Studio Alta is a shopping galleria for young people with fashion stores, a theater, a café and record stores. In Japan CDs, LPs and music cassettes are still very popular. Kabukicho is the entertainment area in Higashi-Shinjuku. Shinjuku Gyoen is a beautiful park. Both these can be found in their own sections.
We stayed at two different hotels in Tokyo, one was in East Shinjuku; we spent 5 nights at the 3-star, 13-storey Listel Hotel Shinjuku. It has 263 rooms and one restaurant. The hotel was nothing special but a valuable hotel for the money and the staff was friendly. The location is very central, a short walk to central Shinjuku and Shinjuku Station. 


Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_138 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_139 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_140 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_142 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_143 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_144 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_146 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_147 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_149 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_018 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_022 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_023 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_031 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_032 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_033 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_036 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_085 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_090 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_092 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_096 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_097 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_098 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_102 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_103 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_106 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_107 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_113 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_115 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_116 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Shinjuku_East.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*EAST SHINJUKU BY NIGHT: *

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_163 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_164 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_165 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_173 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_176 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_179 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Godzilla Road

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_180 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_001 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Station.

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_183 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_187 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_013 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_152 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_153 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_155 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_156 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Shinjuku_East.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*EAST SHINJUKU (HIGASHI-SHINJUKU): *

In Higashi-Shinjuku (East Shinjuku) you find large department stores, wide roads with neon lights, hotels and casinos as well as more normal residential areas, such as the one where our first hotel was. East Shinjuku, the district to the East of Shinjuku Station, only has a few skyscrapers, in contrary to West Shinjuku (Nishi-Shinjuku) where the CBD is. Yasukuni-dori is the busiest avenue, filled with neon signs and very modern buildings that houses department stores (such as Isetan), gaming arcades, residential buildings, hotels etc. It is a very typical Tokyo road and goes to Shinjuku Station, the huge railway station that is one of the largest in Tokyo. Studio Alta is a shopping galleria for young people with fashion stores, a theater, a café and record stores. In Japan CDs, LPs and music cassettes are still very popular. Kabukicho is the entertainment area in Higashi-Shinjuku. Shinjuku Gyoen is a beautiful park. Both these can be found in their own sections.
We stayed at two different hotels in Tokyo, one was in East Shinjuku; we spent 5 nights at the 3-star, 13-storey Listel Hotel Shinjuku. It has 263 rooms and one restaurant. The hotel was nothing special but a valuable hotel for the money and the staff was friendly. The location is very central, a short walk to central Shinjuku and Shinjuku Station. 


Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_138 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_139 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_140 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_142 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_143 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_144 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_146 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_147 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_149 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_018 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_022 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_023 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_031 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_032 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_033 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_036 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_085 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_090 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_092 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_096 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_097 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_098 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_102 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_103 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_106 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_107 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_113 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_115 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_116 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Shinjuku_East.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*EAST SHINJUKU BY NIGHT: *

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_163 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_164 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_165 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_173 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_176 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_179 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Godzilla Road

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_180 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_001 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Station.

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_183 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_187 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_013 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_152 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_153 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_155 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Tokyo_Shinjuku_East_156 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Shinjuku_East.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SHINJUKU GYOEN: *

Shinjuku Gyoen 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 45 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Shinjuku Gyoen 62b by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Shinjuku_Gyoen.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely garden! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KABUKICHO:*

Kabukicho is an entertainment and red light area just East of the tracks of Shinjuku, filled with narrow pedestrian streets and neon signs. Here you find the famous Robot Restaurants, rock clubs (of which 4 metal clubs), casinos, café and the Shinjuku Toho Bldg (Gracery Hotel) where Godzilla appears, roaring on top of the building's IMAX Theatre, on the edge of Godzilla Road. Ren American Bar is a very colourful and decorated, but also very tacky building. Kabukicho is one of the least safe areas of Tokyo with yakuza members, illegal clubs and brothels. We saw lots of African barkers on the streets. It is still much safer then most similar areas in Europe and America. Golden Gai is another nearby entertainment district with lowrise buildings.

Kabukicho 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Kabukicho.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KABUKICHO BY NIGHT: *

Kabukicho 36 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Kabukicho 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Godz Metal club
Kabukicho 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 50 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 51 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kabukicho 56 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Kabukicho.html

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_by_night.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BUNKYU: *
- Bunkyo ward, Kodokan Judo Institute, Bunkyo City Hall, Tokyo Dome, Tokyo Dome City

Bunkyō is a special ward that is situated just north of central Tokyo. It is a lively residential and educational center, the name literally means ”Literature Capital”. Many scholars and politicans have lived there. It is famous for the Tokyo Dome, a futuristic stadium building with round shapes, illuminated after dark. It is nicknamed ”the Big Egg” and opened in 1988. Many concerts with world artists have taken place there. Adjancent to the dome is Tokyo Dome City, an entertainment complex with a rollercoaster called Thunder Dolphin – that goes above buildings and above a trafficated road, a ferris wheel, a mall, SpaLaQua (a onsen spa complex), restaurants and much more. Kodokan Judo Institute, the leading judo training center in the world is situated here. It was founded in 1882 by Kano Jigoro, that has a statue outside the current 8-storey modernist building that we visited. A landmark is Bunkyo Civic Center (City Hall), a futuristic 146m tall skyscraper with a circular free viewing platform on the top, called Sky View Lounge. It is the tallest civic center in Tokyo. The modernist St Mary’s Cathedral by Kenzo Tange, University of Tokyo, Koraku Park (next to the dome) and the Chinzan-so and Koishikawa-Kōrakuen Japanese gardens are also situated in Bunkyō, as well as more gardens, museums, temples and shrines. 

Tokyo_Bunkyo_23 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_23 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_33 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Kudokan Judo Institute. My friend trained there.
Tokyo_Bunkyo_35 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Bunkyu Civic Center at sunset.
Tokyo_Bunkyo_36 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Bunkyu.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BUNKYU BY NIGHT (TOKYO DOME CITY): *

Tokyo_Bunkyo_58 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo Dome
Tokyo_Bunkyo_59 by Nightsky, on FlickrTokyo Dome
Tokyo_Bunkyo_39 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_40 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_41 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_43 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_45 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_48 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_52 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_53 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Finnish moomins.
Tokyo_Bunkyo_56 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo_Bunkyo_60 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Tokyo Dome and Tokyo Dome Hotel.
Tokyo_Bunkyo_61 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The train goes right through this building!
Tokyo_Bunkyo_67 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Bunkyu Civic Center atrium. The free observation deck unfortunately just closed. 

http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_Bunkyu.html
http://worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo_by_night.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos by night, nightsky  :cheers:


----------

